# GOP takes brunt of blame on economy, new poll says



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ohh my ohhh my...lookee here at them polls...

This article was on the front page HUGE Headline on cnn.com



> http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/09/22/cnn.poll/index.html
> 
> WASHINGTON (CNN) -- By a two-to-one ratio, Americans blame Republicans over Democrats for the financial crisis that has swept across the country the past few weeks, a new national poll suggests.
> 
> ...


Looks like every single bullet point I've hammered on today is exactly why folks are beginning to take a "different" look at the McCain campaign...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ryan, who was it that demanded the lending agencies make home loans easy so that it was "fair". Come on now be truthful. Does that sound like a conservative, or a bleeding heart?

See, I care more about reality than the polls.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

*It just so happens that February 2004 was when the then-venerated -- yes, venerated -- Federal Reserve Chairman Alan Greenspan uttered this famous analysis: "American consumers might benefit if lenders provided greater mortgage product alternatives to the traditional fixed-rate mortgage." *

*in 2005 McCain said it was a dangerous idea....case closed!*

answer......
Alan Greenspan.....kept rates low and suggested Fannie and Freddie make the American dream available to low income folks......now, twist it for us ryan, 'cause i know you can! :beer:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Nov 12, 1999. Thats the date when the crisis was started, with the repeal of the Glass - steagall act.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

This might be slightly off subject, but definitely along the lines of the Republican's being "blamed"....

....but did anyone else see Barney Frank's statements over the weekend? He had ample opportunity to do just that (blame the Republicans) but instead he used his time to explain how the bailout is not a bad thing, and could actually be a money MAKER for us. I'm not NEARLY smart enough to weigh in on that, but what struck me was that I cannot ever remember him agreeing with anyone I actually liked before ?????????

I guess they can find bipartisanship when they want to.....


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Csquared said:


> This might be slightly off subject, but definitely along the lines of the Republican's being "blamed"....
> 
> ....but did anyone else see Barney Frank's statements over the weekend? He had ample opportunity to do just that (blame the Republicans) but instead he used his time to explain how the bailout is not a bad thing, and could actually be a money MAKER for us. I'm not NEARLY smart enough to weigh in on that, but what struck me was that I cannot ever remember him agreeing with anyone I actually liked before ?????????
> 
> I guess they can find bipartisanship when they want to.....


Agreed. I saw that interview too... they also had another member of congress on.. trying to remember who...

both of them agreed in principle, but they were worried about giving the execs any kind of exit compensation or something...


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Yep.....that was the one.

I think the other guy was Dodd.

What in the heck are we doing watching the same channel ?????????


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Csquared said:


> Yep.....that was the one.
> 
> I think the other guy was Dodd.
> 
> What in the heck are we doing watching the same channel ?????????


We agree on more than you realize or think


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Nope.....can't put those words in my mouth !!!!!


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

The American People are quite and UN-AWARE bunch aren't they


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The GOP is to blame, alhough the Dems are willing accomplices the GOP had control and Bush never saw anything that should be vetoed??

Bush is a huge disappointment on his unwillingness to veto pork, the republican congress is a hugh disappointment for creating tons of pork.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Well I should have known it was too good to be true, but at least I followed my instincts and remembered that when something smells like crap you gotta keep checkin shoes until you find it!

I knew nothing short of a young boy could keep Barney Frank from blasting the Republicans every chance he got, so I looked into why he and Dodd were so uncharacteristically positive over the weekend.

It seems they were 2 of the top beneficiaries of campaign contributions from Fannie Mae when it was headed by Franklin Raines, who was appointed by Bill Clinton in 1998. Let me quote an article in my local paper tonight....

"Some people warned us (of this pending crisis). In 2005, Fannie Mae revealed it overstated earnings by $10.6 billion and that it didn't really know what was going on. The Bush administration pushed for reforms, but those efforts were rebuffed by Congress, with Democrats Barney Frank and Christopher Dodd taking point, because Fannie and Freddie have spent millions in campaign contributions."

The article quoted Senator Phil Gramm when he called the practice in question "a vast extortion scheme against America's banks".

I believe McCain himself is on record as being against the process, although I believe he took campaign funds from them also, albeit much, much less.

I would be interested to see any contradictory info from a credible source biased to the other side, and I am looking for that now, but for now, at least, I believe I have a much better understanding of why Chris and Barn were so positive.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Bobm said:


> The GOP is to blame, alhough the Dems are willing accomplices the GOP had control and Bush never saw anything that should be vetoed??
> 
> Bush is a huge disappointment on his unwillingness to veto pork, the republican congress is a hugh disappointment for creating tons of pork.


true, their were pigs at the trough, from both sides of the creek!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm not sure it is true...entirely, anyway. But I am more than willing to place blame wherever it belongs....either side of the aisle.

Anyone know where to find voting records? Can they be found online? I doubt it, but I would really like to see how our leaders voted on these issues as it went along.

.....and I don't mean "present" :wink:

What ever happened to that "line item veto" thingy ?????


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

Self interest, greed and excess are to blame.

From the top including all those who received fat campaign contibutions and gifts from AIG and Fanni all the way to the little guy who borrowed more than he knew he could never afford to pay back in his lifetime.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

cbas said:


> Self interest, greed and excess are to blame.
> 
> From the top including all those who received fat campaign contibutions and gifts from AIG and Fanni all the way to the little guy who borrowed more than he knew he could never afford to pay back in his lifetime.


Darn, I am going to have to agree again, but I would add to that. The little guy was stupid, but he never would have got that loan if congress had kept their nose out of it.

In chronological order this is what I think happened.

Liberals wanted loans to be easier for the poor to be "fair".
Spineless conservatives went along with it.
A spineless president didn't veto anything.
Greedy loan institutions couldn't pass it up if they thought the government would back them.
Greedy executives bled their company.
Greedy little guys with no conscience took loans they could never pay and defaulted with no guilty conscience.

Some heads should roll for this, but are the American people smart enough to put their politicians feet to the fire?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

> Some heads should roll for this, but are the American people smart enough to put their politicians feet to the fire?


TIME FOR RICK DAVIS TO GO.... Hilzoy summarized the latest revelations about McCain campaign manager Rick Davis last night. The news is hard to spin away -- Davis not only lobbied to shield Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac from federal regulations, but we now learn that Davis' lobbying firm was picking up $15,000 a month from Freddie Mac, right up until it was taken over by the feds.

Let's pause to fully appreciate the big picture here.

John McCain argued last week that the crisis on Wall Street "started in the Washington culture of lobbying and influence pedaling." Oops.

John McCain insisted, on national television, just a couple of days ago, that Davis had had no involvement with Freddie Mac for the last several years. He added, "I'll be glad to have his record examined by anybody who wants to look at it." (Davis adopted the same line on a conference call with reporters on Monday, arguing that he's been completely detached from the housing lending giants.)

John McCain told voters last week that Barack Obama having tenuous relationships with former officials at Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac is scandalous, worthy of attack ads, and enough to cast doubts on Obama's judgment.

Given all of this, it's hard to see how McCain keeps Rick Davis on as campaign manager.

Indeed, McCain might even have a credible excuse. Given that McCain went on the attack over Fannie/Freddie associations, and said Davis hasn't been connected to the companies for years, he could probably argue now, "My campaign manager misled me about the extent of his lobbying work." Indeed, that's what it largely boils down to -- either Davis led to McCain, or McCain lied to us. I suspect the campaign will prefer Door #1.

To be sure, it's left McCain in a very awkward position. If he lets Davis go, the campaign will look awful with less than six weeks until Election Day. If he keeps Davis on, he looks dishonest and borderline corrupt.

It couldn't have happened to a more appropriate campaign.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I hope McCain doesn't throw in under the buss. I would prefer he puts him out in front of the buss a ways so he can see it and run for a while before it hits him. 

Seriously, that didn't do much to pick me up this morning.  Darn politicians are all crooks. We need those term limits bad.

Every time I read something like this it reminds me of an old college psychology professor. He said society is like a mud puddle. Go out next time it rains and scoop a clean mason jar full and set it on your kitchen table. Watch it for the next couple of hours and you will notice how the scum slowly rises to the top.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone do a google search........Obama freddie mac fannie mae democrates.

There is more. Here are some payoffs, sorry contributions :******:

Fannie May , Freddie Mac greased the top Democrats

1. Dodd, Christopher J
S
D-CT
$133,900

2. Kerry, John
S
D-MA
$111,000

3. Obama, Barack
S
D-IL
$105,849

4. Clinton, Hillary
S
D-NY
$75,550

I wonder if this had any influence on Chris Dodd,chairman of the Senate banking committee? What were these fine Democrats doing besides nothing?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Wasn't it Dodd along with our own Senator Conrad that got the sweetheart loan deals from Country Wide? Conrad was well below the interest you and I would pay on a million dollar plus home. Then he wants us to choke down "he didn't know". Tell me, how many of you out there would not know the interest you were paying on a million dollars? Then he his handlers say "oh, but he is paying it back". I wonder if he has yet?

He should be out of office. He took below market interest rates to grease whatever the lobbyists wanted him to grease and now we North Dakota taxpayers are paying for his under the table buy off.

Hey, maybe if a half dozen of us band together we could afford to buy one. It looks like they are going cheap. Perhaps we could afford the little one that likes to stick his thumb up in a Clinton imitation.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I run across this today:



> 9/24/2008 by Michael Goldfarb
> 
> A Partisan Paper of Record
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

It is a hot topic for sure



> MCCAIN CAMPAIGN STRUGGLES WITH NEW DAVIS CONTROVERSY.... New revelations that Freddie Mac was paying McCain campaign manager Rick Davis' lobbying firm $15,000 a month up until last month has put the McCain gang back on its heels. The available evidence suggests pretty strongly that the information McCain gave voters about his campaign's ties to Freddie Mac was false.
> 
> Today, McCain campaign spokesperson/blogger Michael Goldfarb published a 700-word response to the news, and by any reasonable measure, the statement is a complete mess. In the very first sentence, Goldfarb says the reports charge that Davis "was paid by Freddie Mac until last month," which Goldfarb insists is false. Actually, the reports charge that Davis' lobbying firm was the one paid until last month, which is true.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Like I've been saying for months they are all crooks and we are their subjects


----------

